# Akios 656CTM vs Akios 656 SCM vs Penn Fathom 15/25 vs Penn Torque TRG15/25



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

For distance and general surf fishing purposes, which reel do you guys think is the better reel? I know they are different/unique in their own way. I was wondering if anyone out there has tried all 4 or know someone who has. I've heard great things about both Akios and the Penn Fathom but nothing about the Torque. Could be because it has no brakes and it's cost?


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I have 3 fathoms and love em..The Torque is smoother casting. I would take the TRQ over the FTH...I am not hung up on the brakes and mags stuff.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Akios to Penn is sort of like European race cars versus american muscle. I'm sure that you will get the distance out of the Akios but you get the drag and rugged build out of the Penn as well as branding in the US..All the options are good out of these. In my opinion the Akios would be better compared to the tricked out Abu 6500 CT's and the Fathom to the Avet.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Any reason you left the Squall out? Just for interest sake I turned the mag off on my Squall 15 the other night and could get the spool to spin for 21 seconds after spinning it. Thats with stock grease too. I know thats nothing compared to tuned tournament reels but i'm happy with it..


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and input. I really appreciate it.

I currently have both Penn Mag525 and the Squall15. So far I'm happier with the 525. Squall is a good reel too. I'm thinking the Akios on paper is looking good (mag and cent brake). But then again, I've heard the Fathom out of the box will spin forever and maybe even better than the Akios. Just trying to educate myself before another purchase.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

The reason I left the Squall out is because I think the Fathom and Torque are better reels. If you know a friend that has the FTH or TRQ, throw them and feel it for yourself...I was in a similar situation last year but I was going to get the Avet's...I called a friend of mine who has fished in this are for many years, Wayne Fowlkes....He told me about the fathom and said that I should get one...I did, loved it and got 2 more.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Kevin, did you go with the 15 or the 25? Thanks again for you input.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I went with the FTH12 on my 11'6" 2-6oz. I have two FTH15's for my 12'6" heavers.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

SpeedRacer said:


> But then again, I've heard the Fathom out of the box will spin forever and maybe even better than the Akios. Just trying to educate myself before another purchase.


A reel with a heavy spool will spin longer than one with a light spoon. A heavy spool works against you at the start of the cast and may be harder to control while the line is going out. I do not know how the weights of the two spools compare.

The Akios reels that I own, have heavy grease in the bearings that reduces spin time. The grease should be flushed out and lighter oil added.


----------

